# how to empty inbox in one go



## rentacoder (Nov 23, 2005)

hey guys,
got a problem. My mailbox is full with spam. Every day i get around 200 spam mails. Im sick of deleting everyday. On last count i had about 2500 mails. And i dont want to change my email address.   Is there any way i can delete ALL the messages in my inbox? Please help . 
P s : i use rediffmail.


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 23, 2005)

dude, there is no way to empty the inbox of either yahoo or rediff........but u can stop the incoming spam by blocking the address of sender.in yahoo u can search the mails by Subject or headers and then delete them (if u have to delete specific mails)


----------



## ishaan (Nov 23, 2005)

ofcourse there is...just look around for a SELECT ALL button or click on the checkbox which is above the first message

this selects all the messages on the page

then u can clik on delete or trash or whateva

if u got more messages than wich are on screen, go 2 ur mail options n make the settings such that all ur messages r displayed at once...or the highest setting like 100 or 200 or whatever

so u hav 2 delete it less times


----------



## rentacoder (Nov 23, 2005)

ishaan said:
			
		

> ofcourse there is...just look around for a SELECT ALL button or click on the checkbox which is above the first message
> 
> this selects all the messages on the page
> 
> ...



already done that.problem is if i increase the no. of messages to be displayed it takes a hell of a long time to open the page.bcoz i use airtel gprs to connect.
newayz thank u all guys for trying.ill try to google it.


----------

